
What if Dying isn’t as bad as we think? - davisonpro
https://medium.com/@thedesignme/what-if-dying-isnt-as-bad-as-we-think-e68d379a0a61
======
lm28469
> Let us talk about death. It is about time.

I can't think of a single topic which has been discussed as mush as death
throughout history. Afaik death is seen that way through the current western
philosophy, but it's far from the norm.

In other places / at other times death was celebrated or at least seen as an
inherent part of life (and as such, not something to be afraid of). I find the
current western fixation of trying to keep people alive at all cost much more
disturbing than death itself.

Interesting texts on the subject:

\- The game of black and white (p29): [https://terebess.hu/english/AlanWatts-
On%20The%20Taboo%20Aga...](https://terebess.hu/english/AlanWatts-
On%20The%20Taboo%20Against%20Knowing%20Who%20You%20Are.pdf)

\-
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Let...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Letter_4)

\-
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Let...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Letter_24)

-[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Let...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius/Letter_61)

